# Мутить



## vika21

Good morning everyone! 

Could someone tell me what does "машину долго мутить" mean ? 

Context: Я тупо пялюсь на шланг и размышляю о том, как все-таки лучше свалить из Москвы? Самолетом, поездом или машиной? Аэропорты точно возьмут под контроль, машину долго мутить, выходит поезд. 

Thank you!


----------



## Maroseika

Мутить here means "to get", "to obtain".
This is the narrow sense of the colloquial (or slangy) meaning of мутить - "to organize": 
Давай замутим вечеринку.


----------



## Boyar

... me dégoter une voiture serait une longue affaire


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Personally, I don't find "мутить" natural in the sentence above.


----------



## Rosett

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Personally, I don't find "мутить" natural in the sentence above.


It's OK to use. E.g., "мутить визу, чтобы свалить".


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Nobody says so.


----------



## Rosett

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Nobody says so.


According to new classics of Russian rap, it's quite popular.
"Для одних жизнь приторная, для других - пытка.
Ты дома спишь сладко, а кто-то едет на крытку.
Кто-то мутит визу, чтобы свалить за океан,
А кто-то в бегах и уже полжизни там".


----------



## Assiduous student

Hi, I note people have stated that there is a slang meaning of мутить, "organise".
In the film притяжение (2017) at 35:37, someone says (and the preceding and subsequent context is not very helpful):



> кто знает, чего они там мутят.



Му́тят is the pronunciation in the film. I think based on the discussion in the thread above, this sentence may mean "who knows what they're up to". Can someone confirm this translation? Thanks. An additional thing is that the English Wiktionary shows that the variant pronunciation му́тят (and not мутя́т) is only found in the meaning "to make water muddy", but the Russian Wiktionary has no indication at all that there is such a pronunciation.


----------



## Vovan

Assiduous student said:


> Can someone confirm this translation?


The translation is correct!
"Мутят (что-то)" в значении "затевают/замышляют (что-то)" обычно произносится с ударением на первом слоге.
В целом, "мутят" может произноситься с ударением как на первом, так и на втором слоге в любых значениях, согласно Орфоэпическому словарю русского языка от 1988 г.


----------



## Assiduous student

Vovan said:


> The translation is correct!
> "Мутят (что-то)" в значении "затевают/замышляют (что-то)" обычно произносится с ударением на первом слоге.
> В целом, "мутят" может произноситься с ударением как на первом, так и на втором слоге в любых значениях, согласно Орфоэпическому словарю русского языка от 1988 г.



Спасибо за это. Очень полезное слово, по-моему.


----------



## Awwal12

Bear in mind it's slangish, though.


----------



## Assiduous student

Ah, yes. Films are a great source of slang.


----------



## yarique

_<...>
Not contributed part of the post deleted._

"Как два дельца _мутили_, чтобы нажиться на связях с Руди Джулиани и администрацией Трампа"


----------



## Maroseika

yarique said:


> "Как два дельца _мутили_, чтобы нажиться на связях с Руди Джулиани и администрацией Трампа"


More typically, мутить is used as transitive verb, e.g.: Два дельца мутили какую-то махинацию.


----------



## kngram

Чтобы понять, каков механизм возникновения лексического значения и применения этого просторечия в русском языке, необходимо понять его этимологию. В русской культуре его появление и применение связано с длительной исторической практикой незаконного самогоноварения в связи с относительной дороговизной водочной продукции, цены на которую исторически в той или иной форме регулируются различными административными огранизациями с монопольными правами. Изготовление домашнего самогона из целей снижения себестоимости обычно характеризуется использованием различных ингридиентов с низким пищевым качеством. На этом понимании основывается юмор и популярность такого культового фильма как "Самогонщики." (1961 год). Как известно, фильм сделан по правилам немого кинематографа. В фильме его герои используют качественный продукт - пищевой сахар, в неограниченных объёмах, - что, по мнению зрителей, поднимало стоимость их самогона до уровня цены обычной государственной водочной продукции, и делало бы его нерентабельным. Причина этого, глубокое укоренение этого явления в народной культуре того периода времени.
Соответственно, глагол мутить, просторечный, сленговый, относится к противоправной деятельности с небольшой общественной опасностью, отражает психо-физическое состояние людей, вынужденных заниматься малопонятными для их морали и образования химическими манипуляциями, часто вызывающими у них моральную и физическую тошноту. Одним из просторечных синонимов глагола 'тошнить' и является глагол 'мутить.'
Чаще используется как глагол совершенного вида, замутить.
Близкий синоним глагол несовершенного вида, химичить.
Пример: Они там что-то химичат. Выправляют какие-то бумаги. Как сварганят, так и перетрёшь с ними.


----------



## yarique

I would totally agree that "химичить" и "мутить" might both have their roots in moonshining. However in their modern use "химичить" mostly means "to engage in an elaborate and possibly illegal activity that does not require social networking, such as making forged papers or creating false evidence", while "мутить" somehow adds a strong social aspect to the same context: someone needs to engage with other actors in a less than formal way for the verb to apply.
E.g.:
"Они там что-то *химичат*. Говорят, подделывают подписи вкладчиков."
"Они там что-то *мутят*. Вроде бы вышли на администрацию губернатора."


----------



## Fishreeler

The word has 2 beginnings 
-means to meet, have a romantic relationship 
(замутить)- to do something, to think of something to do, to create


----------



## Boyar

Fishreeler said:


> -means to meet, have a romantic relationship


What makes you think so, Fishreeler?
Could you pls give us an example..


----------



## Maroseika

Boyar said:


> What makes you think so, Fishreeler?
> Could you pls give us an example..


Он с ней давно уже мутит (dates her).
Красивая девушка. Вот бы с ней замутить (start dating her).


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> More typically, мутить is used as transitive verb, e.g.: Два дельца мутили какую-то махинацию.


`It seems it was supposed to be transitive here (with the чтобы-clause being an argument clause, not an adverbial clause of purpose). However, it certainly isn't proper Russian.


----------

